# I hit the jackpot today!



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

By sheer luck I popped into my local library's bookstore today shortly after someone had donated about 500 classical CDs. After I picked my jaw up off the floor, they said I could have as many as I could fit into a box for $20, so I crammed about 150 CDs into that thing. All quality stuff in mint condition on labels like EMI, DG, Melodiya, Vox, Phillips, cpo, Hyperion, etc. I'm still in shock.

I don't mean to brag so much as I just wanted to share the news with you who can appreciate my good fortune. The folks I shared the news with at work today were happy that I was happy but otherwise indifferent, and even though she loves classical music my wife's initial reaction was pretty much "You spent $20 on more CDs?!" Her eyes lit up when I showed her the booty (not like that!) and explained how much this haul was actually worth, but dimmed a bit when I protested that I wasn't selling. Oy.

Can I get a hell yeah from someone on this planet?!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hell yeah! Hope that helps.


----------



## Tedski (Jul 8, 2015)

Hell, yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm still intrigued by the idea of mooning people to deflect their incredulity.

But yeah, if I can drag my mind away from that notion, sure, "Hell yeah!!"

BTW, why don't you tell us what you got? We're a curious lot. Did you score a bunch of Nanes and Einaudi and Yanni? Is that why you didn't tell us?


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you, gents. Vindication at last. :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I


Josh said:


> By sheer luck I popped into my local library's bookstore today shortly after someone had donated about 500 classical CDs. After I picked my jaw up off the floor, they said I could have as many as I could fit into a box for $20, so I crammed about 150 CDs into that thing. All quality stuff in mint condition on labels like EMI, DG, Melodiya, Vox, Phillips, cpo, Hyperion, etc. I'm still in shock.
> 
> I don't mean to brag so much as I just wanted to share the news with you who can appreciate my good fortune. The folks I shared the news with at work today were happy that I was happy but otherwise indifferent, and even though she loves classical music my wife's initial reaction was pretty much "You spent $20 on more CDs?!" Her eyes lit up when I showed her the booty (not like that!) and explained how much this haul was actually worth, but dimmed a bit when I protested that I wasn't selling. Oy.
> 
> Can I get a hell yeah from someone on this planet?!


My wife's response is along the lines: "Oh no! Not more CDs!"


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I really do wish more people understood us


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, but think about it. How difficult would it be to get "more people" to do something like that? (Why would they agree to do that?)

However, since you are you and have a certain amount of control over yourself, you could fix this matter fairly simply by not caring whether people understood us or not.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Which composers(or pieces if you want to be more specific) though? Just curious.


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

some guy said:


> BTW, why don't you tell us what you got? We're a curious lot. Did you score a bunch of Nanes and Einaudi and Yanni? Is that why you didn't tell us?


Okay, you asked for it. Yanni was camera shy, but here are the rest. Best $20 I ever spent!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Sweet!

Oh, and _hell yeah!_


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2015)

Josh said:


> Okay, you asked for it. Yanni was camera shy, but here are the rest. Best $20 I ever spent!


That's worth a very loud HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

josh said:


> okay, you asked for it. Yanni was camera shy, but here are the rest. Best $20 i ever spent!











hell ya!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

a great find


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

I had a similar experience at a used CD stored in Minneapolis.

One day I found nearly the entire Bach Cantatas "Pilgrimage" series (John Eliot Gardiner) in the used bins for $4 - $6 each.

Many of them are 2 disc sets. And when examining them after I got home, it was clear these were never played once.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Thats a fantastic find, i only wish i could find something similar in Ireland!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm pleased for you, Josh. If cds are still a viable format by the time I conk out then hopefully there will be a few more happy people as I intend to bequeath my collection to the local library rather than leave it to relatives who I know for a fact wouldn't be interested.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Honegger, Alwyn, Bruckner, Donhanyi, Janacek, Tubin, Atterberg!

Excellent for you sir; quality haul for sure!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2015)

Ausgezeichnet.

You have certainly earned the "hell yeah" with that video.

I watched the whole thing. One of the best videos I've seen all year.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Well done, Josh. Her booty for your booty wouldn't have been a fair trade. CDs rule!

As an example, Japan's new flag...


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Josh said:


> By sheer luck I popped into my local library's bookstore today shortly after someone had donated about 500 classical CDs. After I picked my jaw up off the floor, they said I could have as many as I could fit into a box for $20, so I crammed about 150 CDs into that thing. All quality stuff in mint condition on labels like EMI, DG, Melodiya, Vox, Phillips, cpo, Hyperion, etc. I'm still in shock.
> 
> I don't mean to brag so much as I just wanted to share the news with you who can appreciate my good fortune. The folks I shared the news with at work today were happy that I was happy but otherwise indifferent, and even though she loves classical music my wife's initial reaction was pretty much "You spent $20 on more CDs?!" Her eyes lit up when I showed her the booty (not like that!) and explained how much this haul was actually worth, but dimmed a bit when I protested that I wasn't selling. Oy.
> 
> Can I get a hell yeah from someone on this planet?!


Only if you tell me what branch it was AND that you left some for me


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

This reminds me of that scene of Antonioni's Blow up where the crowd goes crazy just to have the neck of the guitar of Jimmy Page, but outside of the club nobody cares and it's just a piece of wood.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

Jochum is one of my two favorite Bruckner conductors, so "hell yeah!" to that disc of the Fourth.

The recording of Harmonielehre by Rattle is quite good, and the Virgil Thomson pieces are classics of mid-century American music. 

Mazel Tov!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

mmmmmmmm I approve of the Russian picks you found. Good to see someone had those!


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

Wow! Very impressive haul. I'm generally opposed to buying music in bulk (even large box sets), but there were a lot of CDs in there I would love to listen to. 

I think that would make a good starter collection for someone.

I'm very envious!


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

That's the sort of experience we collectors dream about. Especially if it has a lot of music new to us - I don't know the Alwyn symphonies or the Dohnanyi piano concertos. 
I raise my glass to your good fortune.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

That was fun! Like going on a field trip. Some good French stuff in there. Isn't that the great thing about classical, is it is frequently cut-outs on sale, etc. I think we are as excited as you are.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Someone is very lucky today! Congratz on the big haul.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Congratulations on escaping as you did. I'd still be there trying to decide. . .


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, that's quite a catch. Nice going!


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

I would've felt pretty good if I paid $20 for the first stack alone in the video. You lucky you.


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks all. I still can hardly believe my luck. Once in a lifetime, that's for sure. I went back today and there was no trace of the remainder of the CDs (there were still hundreds remaining after I filled my box yesterday). There was a different crew of volunteers there and they had no idea about the donation from the day before and no knowledge of what happened to the rest of the CDs. They said maybe another volunteer took them home to sort through them and that I should check back in couple of days and ask the store manager. I wonder if another collector snatched them all up after I left. I guess I'll find out eventually. It was the Encinitas branch library, by the way, for you San Diego-area locals.

Anyways, in my urgency yesterday (I had only 10 minutes to plunder before I had to get back to work!) I grabbed four titles that I already own:









I will mail all four for free to the first person who PMs me. USA only, please, due to outrageous int'l postage rates (sorry!). No need to include your address until I reply to confirm that you were the first to respond. I'll post an update here once they've been claimed. Good luck!

Josh


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Another source for these great finds is local charity/thrift stores.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Great good fortune. As a used CD hunter and sometime seller, my feeling has been that the wave of used classical CDs hitting the second-hand market crested a while back. I keep my eyes open, but they don't appear in the abundance that they did a few years ago, when everyone seemed to be ripping them and then getting rid of their collections. Attached to hardware like many an old-timer, I still hold out hope for a strike like yours.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

dogen said:


> That's worth a very loud HELL YEAH!!!


I'm so happy for you, Josh!

Awesome windfall.

Cheers.


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

Krummhorn said:


> Another source for these great finds is local charity/thrift stores.





Woodduck said:


> Great good fortune. As a used CD hunter and sometime seller, my feeling has been that the wave of used classical CDs hitting the second-hand market crested a while back. I keep my eyes open, but they don't appear in the abundance that they did a few years ago, when everyone seemed to be ripping them and then getting rid of their collections. Attached to hardware like many an old-timer, I still hold out hope for a strike like yours.


Yeah, I hit up thrift stores and used CD shops regularly in the hopes of finding a gem or two and often do. One of my favorite for-profit retail used CD stores in San Diego has recently been raising (!) their prices from $1-3 to to $5-7 per disc, which has turned me off a bit from shopping there given the fact that the CD format in general has significantly decreased in value. I guess they're trying to capitalize on hungry collectors and the fact that there aren't many local outlets selling used CDs these days, but when I see a $7+ price tag on something that's selling on amazon for 1 cent, I think they're reaching a bit, perhaps out of desperation. I feel a lot better spending my money at non-profit thrift stores and library bookstores, knowing at least that the money is going to a good cause. In any case, treasure hunting is fun, and this, what I found yesterday, was beyond my wildest of shelf-scanning-for-classical-CD fever dreams!


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm so happy for you, Josh!
> 
> Awesome windfall.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks, amigo!


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Wow! Very impressive haul. I'm generally opposed to buying music in bulk (even large box sets), but there were a lot of CDs in there I would love to listen to.
> 
> I think that would make a good starter collection for someone.
> 
> I'm very envious!


Yeah, I usually don't buy more than a few at a time because I like to savor them without getting too overwhelmed, but in this case I had to make an exception. I'm sure you understand.

In fact, I have a bit of an OCD ritual in that I put all used CD acquisitions into a new jewel case and resealable plastic CD sleeve (which someone once hilariously referred to as a "CD condom") that fits over the jewel case before adding it to the collection proper, so that way they stay all bright and shiny and don't get scuffed and dusty. Ironically in this case, the jewel cases and sleeves will cost more than what I paid for the CDs. I've made a deal with myself that I will remove only a few CDs per week from the box and give them at least a couple of spins before interfiling them with the rest of the collection whilst enabling me to spread the expense of buying 150 new cases and sleeves over an extended period of time. The gift that keeps on givin' (and takin'!).


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> That was fun! Like going on a field trip. Some good French stuff in there. Isn't that the great thing about classical, is it is frequently cut-outs on sale, etc. I think we are as excited as you are.


Now, for an atonal stockpile.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats!

This afternoon, in the local charity shop, I picked up 16 CD's in luxurious cover books with numerous war horses and the likes in decent performances. Ideal as background for when we open the gallery. Total cost: 8 euro.......


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I hit the jackpot(*) as well today, courtesy of a cheque from Her Majesty's Revenue & Customs. Just paying a visit to Amazon - I may be gone some time...

(*Bearing in mind that I consider any unexpected tax rebate from HMRC to be a 'jackpot')


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

"atonal stockpile"

Great phrase. This would be a catchy name for a new music concert series!


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

Josh said:


> Thanks all. I still can hardly believe my luck. Once in a lifetime, that's for sure. I went back today and there was no trace of the remainder of the CDs (there were still hundreds remaining after I filled my box yesterday). There was a different crew of volunteers there and they had no idea about the donation from the day before and no knowledge of what happened to the rest of the CDs. They said maybe another volunteer took them home to sort through them and that I should check back in couple of days and ask the store manager. I wonder if another collector snatched them all up after I left. I guess I'll find out eventually. It was the Encinitas branch library, by the way, for you San Diego-area locals.
> 
> Anyways, in my urgency yesterday (I had only 10 minutes to plunder before I had to get back to work!) I grabbed four titles that I already own:
> 
> ...


Wow, no takers yet. Going once...


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

That's pretty exciting 

The best I've gotten is I did once buy 10 London ffrr opera recordings (including La Damnation de Faust, Semiramide, Pagliacci, Un Ballo in Maschera, etc.) from a used record store. The total price was about $20 as well, since many of the 3-disc operas were on clearance and were $1 for the whole thing. A couple of the operas looked like they had never even been played.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Josh said:


> Wow, no takers yet. Going once...


But I don't want the Downes Gliere!- I want your ultra-rare Svetlanov on Melodiya doing incandescent live versions of _Francesca da Rimini_ and the _Tempest._ Ha. Ha. Ha.

Just kidding.

You're a doll for offering the cd's to everyone.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Josh said:


> Wow, no takers yet. Going once...


Id love to but am in Ireland. Im sure that theres a good home for them just around the corner. It is a lovely generous gesture on your part :clap:


----------

